# Feel like I'm always about to pass out now??? wtf?



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

Does anyone feel like they are constantly going to pass out at any second? I feel like I have this pressure in my head that's making me on the verge of passing out all the time. I almost feel like I have a hypersensitivity to G-Forces or something. Almost like if I were to slam on the breaks in my car it would make me pass out.

Anyone else feel like this? So far I haven't passed out yet, ever, however, I have been feeling like this lately. Am I alone?

I've been thinking about taking a small does of Klonopin for the first time to see if this feeling goes away... maybe then I can figure out if this is anxiety...


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes I do. I think for me it's tension headache though because I felt like that before christmas and the doctors said it was tension headaches/migraines. Ask your doctor about it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Might be burnout syndrome/exhaustion.


----------



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

Copeful said:


> Might be burnout syndrome/exhaustion.


Woa, that sounds interesting. Care to elaborate on that? It's funny because I was talking to my wife the other day about how I feel like I'm getting ZERO sleep now.

Does this mean I really might pass out? If I do, what would happen? Would I just sleep? Could this also explain why I'm hungry 24/7?

*edit*
I should also add that my doc. made me take a pill for a test once. He said after I take the pill, the next day I had to get lab work. According to him it was a cortisol test to see if my adrenal glands were working properly. He said I passed the test....


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burnout_(psychology)


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah, I used to have that feeling all the time, and I felt dizzy as well, like you I never did blackout though.
I still get that feeling when I'm anxious.
It may also be low blood pressure?...........for me it was just anxiety, used to worry the shit out of me though!!


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I have it a lot of times. lately I have it more and more. It makes my days unbarble. When I'm sitting it gets better, but when I'm walking, espeically outside, it's terrible.

It seems like anxiety but I don't know.


----------

